

19 year old LulzSec member arrested in the UK - mattvot
http://www.techradar.com/news/internet/british-teen-arrested-over-lulzsec-hacks-969096

======
jerf
There has been some discussion on the motivation of those in the groups, and
some disbelief that it could just be a bunch of kids who don't grasp the
consequences of what they are doing. Surely it must be a CIA front? I've
argued in favor of the kids theory being plausible. This would seem to be
evidence in that theory's favor.

'course, it could just be the front finding a fall guy, but... Occam's razor.
Unfortunately, the state of computer security now is such that grabbing lots
of data and taking down corporations is well within the reach of script
kiddies, _let alone_ anyone (even a teenager) who is willing to put even a
little bit of real effort into it.

------
5eruun
Apparently Ryan Clearly was only hosting an IRC server for LulzSec and LulzSec
itself were reacting with strong sarcasm as usual (
<http://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec/status/83164092998758400> )

~~~
ChuckMcM
It would be standard operating procedure to dry up support for Lulz in their
community by beating up folks like Ryan. It works on the theory that if you
publically abuse a few lightweights then other kids will think twice about
helping out when Lulz comes calling asking if they can 'put a few files on
your board' or 'host an IRC server.'

It's not like they are going to send a lawyer over to bail him out.

